# Surligner les messages importants dans Mail



## Fran6 (16 Juillet 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

Pendant le week-end, j'ai tent&#233; cette manip mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de solution. En fait, quand je re&#231;ois des emails qui me semblent importants et sur lesquels il va falloir que je revienne, j'ai 2 solutions. Soit je mets un drapeau, soit je les mets dans un folder vers lequel j'ai toujours tendance &#224; ne pas retourner...

Pour me faciliter la tache, j'aurais aim&#233; surligner ces messages pour qu'ils soient visibles et que j'y revienne facilement. En fait, si on pouvait faire en sorte que quand je mets un drapeau &#224; un message, celui-ci est surlign&#233; serait parfait ! J'ai regard&#233; dans les r&#232;gles mais je n'ai rien vu qui puisse m'aider.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Francis

Alors, regarde mieux le sous titre de ce forum. Qu'y voit-on en rouge ?







Mail, &#231;a serait pas une application "internet", par hasard ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2007)

t'as du pot j'ai fait un tuto 100&#37; surlignage en couleur
 ( bien plus riche et plus souple que des drapeaux)

faut que je le retrouve 

l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3951788&postcount=19


----------



## Fran6 (16 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as du pot j'ai fait un tuto 100% surlignage en couleur
> ( bien plus riche et plus souple que des drapeaux)
> 
> faut que je le retrouve
> ...



Super bidouille et tout simple en plus !! Merci Pascal !!! :love:


----------

